# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آزمون مکاتبه ای

## hamishe.gham

سلام دوستان امروز توی سایت کنکور داشتم کارنامه ی قبولی کنکوری های 92 رو نگاه میکردم که دیدم کسی توی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی رشته ی برق قبول شده

و نوشته شده بود که به صورت آنلاین و به صورت مکاتبه ای قبول شده

ممنون میشم یک توضیحاتی در رابطه با این آزمون آنلاین بدید

با تشکر

----------

